# Porridge - fuel for rides



## Fonze (3 Dec 2017)

any help how to make the perfect bowl of porridge ?
At work it's made as it is perfect, similar consistency to rice pudding light and fluffy ..
I make it and however I try it's just starchy gloop ..
So where am I going wrong ?


----------



## Brandane (3 Dec 2017)

Buy a box of Scott's porage oats.
Put 50 grammes of oats into a bowl (electronic scales help here).
Pour 300 ml cold milk (weighs 300 gms, conveniently) into bowl.
Place bowl in microwave and cook on high for 3 minutes.
Go and shower or whatever else you do at that time of the morning.
Return after 10/15 minutes and eat the resultant porage. If away longer, reheat as necessary.


----------



## Fonze (3 Dec 2017)

Never tried microwave, cheers I'll give it a go ..


----------



## StuAff (3 Dec 2017)

One cup of oats, one cup of milk, one of water and four minutes (800W microwave) for me. Stir halfway & the end. Done.


----------



## mjr (3 Dec 2017)

-1 to nuked porridge.

Why not ask work if you like it like that?

I prefer brose: 55g oat bran, add about 150g boiling water, leave until absorbed, add fruit or whatever, eat


----------



## Red17 (3 Dec 2017)

Always add a spoonful of jam to mine to give it some flavour


----------



## vickster (3 Dec 2017)

Fonze said:


> any help how to make the perfect bowl of porridge ?
> At work it's made as it is perfect, similar consistency to rice pudding light and fluffy ..
> I make it and however I try it's just starchy gloop ..
> So where am I going wrong ?


You need more liquid I’d say

I always microwave mine, half skimmed milk, half water. Bit of cold milk at end. I don’t add anything sweet. Prefer non sweet breakfast

Tesco oats (£1 a kg), 2.5 mins, stir, another 2 mins. Done


----------



## sight-pin (3 Dec 2017)

+1 for nuked. 1/2 cup of Scottish porridge oats, to one cup and a third of milk nuked for 2 mins, stir and nuke for a further 1 min 10 seconds (900 watt)
Add honey or for change a dash of cinnamon.


----------



## Jimidh (3 Dec 2017)

I might be Scottish but Porridge gives me the boak


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Dec 2017)

It's what the microwave was invented for.
3.5 tablespoons of oats
Just the right amount of milk
1 minute
Stir
1 minute 
Mix in a bit of cold milk.
Eat straight away
Cycle to work.


----------



## subaqua (3 Dec 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> It's what the microwave was invented for.
> 3.5 tablespoons of oats
> Just the right amount of milk
> 1 minute
> ...


And what would be “ just the right amount of milk “


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Dec 2017)

In non-stick 14 cm saucepan. 1/2 cup raisins, 1/2 cup Lidl value oats, 1 cup water. Bring to boil stirring constantly, continue stirring on medium heat until well thickened, then turn down heat to just above minimum, leave for 6 minutes. Remove from heat, leave 7 minutes. Turn out into bowl with browned base upmost and serve with 2-3 tablespoons low fat greek yoghurt - Lidl preferred.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Dec 2017)

I've no idea how much porridge or how much milk. I just bob some oats in and then add a load of milk. Sometimes it comes out a bit "clarty" which I don't like, so I add some cold milk to thin it down a bit

Microwave-tastic.....2 mints full power, stir, 1 min full power. Done. Add some honey and some dried fruit and that's that


----------



## nickyboy (3 Dec 2017)

youngoldbloke said:


> In non-stick 14 cm saucepan. 1/2 cup raisins, 1/2 cup Lidl value oats, 1 cup water. Bring to boil stirring constantly, continue stirring on medium heat until well thickened, then turn down heat to just above minimum, leave for 6 minutes. Remove from heat, leave 7 minutes. Turn out into bowl with browned base upmost and serve with 2-3 tablespoons low fat greek yoghurt - Lidl preferred.



That had better be god cos it sounds like a right performance


----------



## bruce1530 (3 Dec 2017)

One cup of oats, 2 semi-skimmed milk (or milk+water). Big container to prevent it erupting in the microwave. Micro for 4 mins, stirring after 2. Leave for a bit before eating.
And don’t forget to add the salt. No sugar or jam or honey or other such softy southern nonsense...


----------



## Donger (3 Dec 2017)

Any of the above but with a generous splash of Golden Syrup added just before the final stir. Nectar of the gods, and pure bike fuel.


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Dec 2017)

subaqua said:


> And what would be “ just the right amount of milk “



It varies most days.


----------



## vickster (3 Dec 2017)

subaqua said:


> And what would be “ just the right amount of milk “


Twice as much as the porridge for me. I use a little mug to measure


----------



## vickster (3 Dec 2017)

bruce1530 said:


> One cup of oats, 2 semi-skimmed milk (or milk+water). Big container to prevent it erupting in the microwave. Micro for 4 mins, stirring after 2. Leave for a bit before eating.
> And don’t forget to add the salt. No sugar or jam or honey or other such softy southern nonsense...


Without the salt


----------



## Bobby Mhor (3 Dec 2017)

Porridge, add milk or water, nothing else, please
anything added is gross.


----------



## I like Skol (3 Dec 2017)

Micro-zap then a good spoonful of golden syrup. This thread can be locked now.


----------



## robjh (3 Dec 2017)

Different types of oats will give a different texture. Much of the cheaper 'porridge oats' stuff is more like oatmeal, with no recognisable flakes, and produces a smoothish uniform paste that cooks in no time (and can also set to a thick stodge quickly too).

For a different beast, choose jumbo oats and simmer them in milk in a pan on a low heat (I don't do microwaves), with a bit of salt. After 10 minutes you will get a lovely silky porridge with a slight chunkiness to it, and simmered for longer it gets even better. Top up with a little more milk if it starts sticking.
My all-time favourite in this line includes pearl barley in with the oats, but you need more like 20 minutes to get these soft enough. I did them for an hour the other morning and the result was sublime. A touch of cream stirred in at serving time is the ultimate luxury.


----------



## flatflr (3 Dec 2017)

Half cup Scottish Porridge oats, half cup water, half cup semi skimmed milk in a nuke proof container left over night.

Nuke for 1 min 40 secs, sprinkle cinnamon, done...


----------



## NickNick (3 Dec 2017)

I like my porridge oats raw, fill bowl full of oats, couple of table spoons of brown sugar, then cover in cold full fat milk. Quicker than porridge, less washing up & tastier imo. Its my favourite pre ride food.

e2a: much nicer with the nice jumbo Scottish oats, rather than the more powdery smaller oats.


----------



## vickster (3 Dec 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Micro-zap then a good spoonful of golden syrup. This thread can be locked now.


  sweet porridge


----------



## GM (3 Dec 2017)

This is the one I like, 2 heaped scoops in a bowl, enough skimmed milk to cover it, 3 mins in the micro, a little sprinkle of Canderel and enjoy!


----------



## Ajax Bay (3 Dec 2017)

robjh said:


> choose jumbo oats


This - and you can use 'muesli base' to get barley and rye as well as oats, cooked with half milk / half water.
Two bowls of that (with raisins, bananas and syrup to taste) will get you (well, me) 120km before the first food stop.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Dec 2017)

Microwaving porridge is all kinds of wrong.

Heavy pan, chuck in a cup of oats, 2 cups of water or milk, bring to bubbling, remove heat and stir until thickened.

Takes about 5 minutes.


----------



## furball (3 Dec 2017)

The benefit of microwaving is there is no pan to wash however over nuking causes a porridge eruption. If not dealt with immediately congealed porridge has to be peeled off the inside of the microwave.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Dec 2017)

furball said:


> The benefit of microwaving is there is no pan to wash however over nuking causes a porridge eruption. If not dealt with immediately congealed porridge has to be peeled off the inside of the microwave.



Hhhhmmm, a minute to clean a pan vs scraping the inside of a microwave. I know what I'd rather do.


----------



## NickNick (3 Dec 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Microwaving porridge is all kinds of wrong.
> 
> Heavy pan, chuck in a cup of oats, 2 cups of water or milk, bring to bubbling, remove heat and stir until thickened.
> 
> Takes about 5 minutes.



Microwaving porridge is almost as bad as making it with water!


----------



## Katherine (3 Dec 2017)

So many different methods and personal preferences!

Looking like everyone agrees with the twice the volume of liquid to oats. 

I prefer to cook mine on a low heat in a non stick pan because it is easier to stir and wash up. 
I like the everyday quality of own brand oats for the texture, but also, I like to make it the way my dad always used to make it for me, which is with water but with a bit of milk in the bowl.( Demerara sugar for the crunch!)


----------



## snorri (3 Dec 2017)

Everyone seems to be making very small quantities, is nobody using a porridge drawer nowadays?

http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/scotlandhistoric-discovery-the-porridge-drawer


----------



## Salad Dodger (3 Dec 2017)

I guess this doesn't count as proper porridge, but I really like Mr Aldi's golden syrup flavoured porridge in sachets. One sachet to 180ml of milk and nuke it for 2 minutes or so. Lovely!

Incidentally, Aldi also sells instant porridge in plastic cups for about 45 pence each, I think. Just add boiling water and stir, then it's ready. We tried some in the campervan earlier this year. They were perfectly acceptable. Not quite as nice as the sachet ones, but would be good for minimum facility camping....


----------



## Randomnerd (3 Dec 2017)

Try groats. Much healthier than oats with bran etc still on. Take longer to prep but very nutritious and give great slow energy return. Soak overnight and cook slow next morning. Should be ready after a shower, shave, s**t etc. Maybe take dog for a walk and work on another chapter of your novella. Check all your pencils are properly sharpened, clean out the terrapin and they'll be ready to serve. Add linseed, sunflower seed and almond milk and you will live to be one hundred.


We've still got most of a twenty kilo bag in the pantry, if you want a sample sending....


----------



## slowmotion (4 Dec 2017)

40g of *Scott's* porage oats, 300ml of semi-skimmed milk. Microwave on high for three and a half minutes. Always cook it in a large plastic bowl if you don't want it to explode all over the inside of the microwave. Eat it from the same bowl and save washing up. It'll be quite sweet enough without adding all manner of ponciness to it.


----------



## Lonestar (4 Dec 2017)

Thanks for reminding me.Wasn't sure what to take into work this morning as I'm doing quite an active diagram at the start so don't have much time for breakfast.


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Dec 2017)

Its simple.

I dont have a microwave and so I use a pan.

Half a mug of oats in a pan. Cover them so they an inch under water. medium heat and keep stirring until it bubbles and then cook for 5 minutes more. I add thin apple slices to mine at the start. This will make 2 bowls. Before you reheat for the 2nd bowl, add a bit more water as the oats will keep soaking up the liquid while to are eating the first bowl.

If it s too stodgy. Add more liquid.

I have found it makes no difference if you use milk or water. Other than, water is cheaper.


----------



## furball (4 Dec 2017)

snorri said:


> Everyone seems to be making very small quantities, is nobody using a porridge drawer nowadays?
> 
> http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/scotlandhistoric-discovery-the-porridge-drawer


The 21st century method is peeling it off the microwave.


----------



## DaveReading (4 Dec 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> Its simple.
> 
> I dont have a microwave and so I use a pan.
> 
> ...



Proper porridge is made with water, not milk (and a little salt). After transferring it to the bowl, carefully pour milk around the edges and if the porridge is of the correct consistency it will float on the milk and you can spin it around. If it isn't, you've got soup. 

Have a cup of milk handy while you eat, as more will be required to maintain the flotation.

Oh, and I can't believe we've had 40+ posts on how to cook porridge without any mention of a spirtle.


----------



## Rooster1 (4 Dec 2017)

One bowl of porridge kept me going for 3 hours on Sunday, 45 miles and 2000 feet of hills. I was amazed.

RECIPE: More milk than porridge, a low heat for 10 mins = bliss


----------



## snorri (4 Dec 2017)

DaveReading said:


> Oh, and I can't believe we've had 40+ posts on how to cook porridge without any mention of a spirtle.


Nah, these New Age microwave users don't use a spirtle.


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Dec 2017)

DaveReading said:


> Proper porridge is made with water, not milk (and a little salt). After transferring it to the bowl, carefully pour milk around the edges and if the porridge is of the correct consistency it will float on the milk and you can spin it around. If it isn't, you've got soup.
> 
> Have a cup of milk handy while you eat, as more will be required to maintain the flotation.
> 
> Oh, and I can't believe we've had 40+ posts on how to cook porridge without any mention of a spirtle.



"Proper porridge". Who decides what is proper porridge?

My oats dont come with a picture of that girls blouse in a skirt on the front. So those North of the border have no say. If I cannot lay bricks with my porridge I dont like it. I hate it when I have sloppy porridge running around my porridge draw.


----------



## youngoldbloke (4 Dec 2017)

youngoldbloke said:


> In non-stick 14 cm saucepan. 1/2 cup raisins, 1/2 cup Lidl value oats, 1 cup water. Bring to boil stirring constantly, continue stirring on medium heat until well thickened, then turn down heat to just above minimum, leave for 6 minutes. Remove from heat, leave 7 minutes. Turn out into bowl with browned base upmost and serve with 2-3 tablespoons low fat greek yoghurt - Lidl preferred.


- and here's the result, waitng for yoghurt - more a porridge pancake - or 'improper' porridge maybe?


----------



## rrarider (4 Dec 2017)

There's no need to have it hot - Ray Booty didn't bother during his record breaking ride.

From the following obituary:
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2012/sep/17/ray-booty

_Ray Booty was the Bradley Wiggins of the 1950s, a pre-eminent British time-trial cyclist, famous above all for becoming the first rider to complete a 100-mile event in under four hours: the equivalent, it has often been said, of Roger Bannister's four-minute mile. Unlike today's generation of celebrated British cyclists, however, Booty, who has died at the age of 79, retained his amateur status, spending his working life as an electronics engineer and using the daily ride to and from work as part of his training regime.


He made a distinctive figure in the saddle of the fixed-wheel Raleigh Record Ace which he used for both competition and commuting. "The Boot" was a powerful man, standing 6ft 3in, weighing 14st, and wearing a pair of thick-rimmed spectacles on and off the bike.

His great 100-mile ride came in the Bath Road Classic on a hot August bank holiday Monday in 1956. Using an 84-inch gear, and *with cold porridge in his drinks bottle*, he finished a circuit taking in Pangbourne, Shillingford and Abingdon in 3hr 58min 28sec, more than 11 minutes ahead of the second-placed finisher, Stan Brittain, and the rest of a formidable field._

.


----------



## Venod (4 Dec 2017)

Salad Dodger said:


> I guess this doesn't count as proper porridge, but I really like Mr Aldi's golden syrup flavoured porridge in sachets.



I'm with you, any flavoured sachet porridge is OK with me, 2 minutes in microwave and its done.


----------



## confusedcyclist (4 Dec 2017)

Oats + Water + Gentle Heat + A Little of Something Sweet = Yum.

Milk is unnecessary. We've been conditioned to eat all cereals with it, for no good reason, other than the fact it keeps farmers, the dairies, and supermarkets in business. Water is sufficient, you just have to get used to the slightly different taste. It's not unpleasant, just different.


----------



## vickster (4 Dec 2017)

What's wrong with having a little milk? I might have osteopenia/osteoporosis so as a source of calcium, its is beneficial for me. I'd prefer to get calcium through diet rather than as a supplement which would mean yet another tablet to swallow

Sweet porridge as above...yuck


----------



## robjh (4 Dec 2017)

Stodgy porridge, allowed to go cold and set, then cut into squares, makes ideal trail food for winter rides.


----------



## mangid (4 Dec 2017)

Microwave here, 2 recipes 

40g Quinoa, 120ml milk, 1:10 high power (1Kw), 8 minutes low (150)
then add 40g Jumbo oats 160ml milk, 1:20 high power, 2:30 low
Teaspoon of honey

Or:

60g jumbo oats, 260ml milk, 1:30 high power, 2:30 low, teaspoon of honey

Timings perfected to avoid porridge explosions


----------



## confusedcyclist (4 Dec 2017)

vickster said:


> What's wrong with having a little milk? I might have osteopenia/osteoporosis so as a source of calcium, its is beneficial for me. I'd prefer to get calcium through diet rather than as a supplement which would mean yet another tablet to swallow
> 
> Sweet porridge as above...yuck


@vickster there are cheaper, healthier alternative sources of calcium than milk, which means you still get it from your diet. There's absolutely no need for supplements. If your diet is acidic, you'll need more calcium. The solution is to reduce your meat & diary intake, and it drastically lowers your calcium requirements, therefore getting sufficient amounts of calcium from your dark green vegetables is absolutely possible.

https://nutritionfacts.org/topics/calcium/

Disclaimer, this site is pro plant based diet, but it doesn't make the science any less valid.


----------



## vickster (4 Dec 2017)

confusedcyclist said:


> @vickster there are cheaper, healthier alternative sources of calcium than milk. No need for supplements. If your diet is acidic, you'll need more. The solution is to reduce your meat & diary intake, and it drastically lowers your calcium requirements.
> 
> https://nutritionfacts.org/topics/calcium/
> 
> Disclaimer, this site is pro plant based diet, but it doesn't make the science any less valid.


Milk is hardly expensive. 
Are you a rheumatologist?


----------



## confusedcyclist (4 Dec 2017)

vickster said:


> Milk is hardly expensive.
> 
> 
> Are you a rheumatologist?



I never said it was expensive.

Are Rheumatologists experts in nutrition? In my dealings with them, they fall short of the mark.


----------



## vickster (4 Dec 2017)

confusedcyclist said:


> I never said it was expensive.
> 
> Are Rheumatologists experts in nutrition? In my dealings with them, they fall short of the mark.


You said there are cheaper alternatives, e.g.?

They are experts in rheumatological/skeletal disease, including osteoporosis

Anyhow, off topic...back to porridge


----------



## confusedcyclist (4 Dec 2017)

@vickster, read the link, all info provided.

EDIT: The problem with experts in one field, is they often fall foul of inexpertise in other fields. You would think doctors would take nutrition seriously, as most ill-health is a result of poor dietary choices, but they are failed in their training because our society and the profession doesn't take healthy diets seriously, thus most advice about diet from doctors should be taken with copious pinches of salt. That's not to say all Rheumatologists aren't competent in advising on nutrition, but anyone who blindly insists milk is good for osteoporosis is ignorant of the latest research.

Anyway, as you say, back on topic.

I like mine with chopped bananas!


----------



## DaveReading (4 Dec 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> "Proper porridge". Who decides what is proper porridge?
> 
> My oats dont come with a picture of that girls blouse in a skirt on the front. So those North of the border have no say. If I cannot lay bricks with my porridge I dont like it. I hate it when I have sloppy porridge running around my porridge draw.



I'll have you know that I'm officially a professional porridge-taster !

Well OK, I was paid a tenner once by the local food research company for sampling various combinations of porridge and golden syrup (they don't tell you in advance what you're going to be tasting in any given session).

I ran out of space in the comments section of the scorecard.


----------



## r04DiE (4 Dec 2017)

GM said:


> This is the one I like, 2 heaped scoops in a bowl, enough skimmed milk to cover it, 3 mins in the micro, a little sprinkle of Canderel and enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 385924


My choice of fuel too! I soak the oats in milk overnight and the nuke it in the morning.


----------



## mgs315 (4 Dec 2017)

I guess I’m cheap and simple with mine then, Lidl own brand in a plastic bowl on tared scales to 50g, top up with water to weigh 300g, microwave 2 mins and then bung in a small handful of blueberries and walnuts. Sometimes a half tsp of brown sugar before microwaving if I’m in a sugary mood or I’m out of blueberries.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Dec 2017)

Pinhead oatmeal is the only proper type to use for porridge. About 50 gm or so then add a mug of water and a touch of salt. Microwave for 3 mins, stir then another 3 minutes. Leave for about 10 mins or so to cool and eat with milk. You can also boil up in a pan but this takes longer and needs a bit more attention. None of this sugar nonsense which spoils it completely and as for making it with milk — yuck.


----------



## jefmcg (4 Dec 2017)

No one elses like bircher müesli? I just mix oatmeal with yoghurt and some fruit and leave it for at least 10 minutes (or overnight) and eat it cold. It also packs nicely into a jar if you want to take it with you.

Personally I find the claggy texture of cooked oatmeal repellent, but love this.


----------



## jefmcg (4 Dec 2017)

confusedcyclist said:


> That's not to say all Rheumatologists aren't competent in advising on nutrition,


I'm betting they steer clear of pseudo-scientific nonsense like "acidic diets"


----------



## confusedcyclist (4 Dec 2017)

Yes, because it's a well known fact that humans only consume pH neutral foods. @jefmcg , ridiculous comment.  Just because you are ignorant of the facts, doesn't make them less true.

A long term acidic diet has the end result of stripping the calcium from your bones. The science is out there if you'd like to contest it. In the mean time, I'll be using google earth to plan my circumnavigation of a flat earth, because look, the map is flat.


----------



## jefmcg (4 Dec 2017)

confusedcyclist said:


> Yes, because it's a well known fact that humans only consume pH neutral foods. @jefmcg , ridiculous comment.
> 
> Acidic diets strip the calcium from your bones. The science is out there if you'd like to contest it.


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4916623/



> *Conclusions*
> Despite the promotion of the alkaline diet and alkaline water by the media and salespeople, there is almost no actual research to either support or disprove these ideas. This systematic review of the literature revealed a lack of evidence for or against diet acid load and/or alkaline water for the initiation or treatment of cancer. Promotion of alkaline diet and alkaline water to the public for cancer prevention or treatment is not justified.


----------



## confusedcyclist (4 Dec 2017)

Yes, you've worked out how to quote text on the forum and paste from a cancer journal. Where does this paper quote anything at all to do with the metabolism of calcium in relation to an acidic diet?


----------



## jefmcg (4 Dec 2017)

confusedcyclist said:


> Yes, you've worked out how to quote text on the forum and paste from a cancer journal. Where does this paper quote anything at all to do with the metabolism of calcium in relation to an acidic diet?


There is no such thing as an acidic diet.

If you want to take this further, start a new thread. Way off topic for this one


----------



## confusedcyclist (4 Dec 2017)

I don't need to debate with you that certain foods are one way or another on the pH table. What you are suggesting is ludicrous and flies in the face of widely accepted fact. pH is taught in Year 7 chemistry. Your paper was totally irrelevant. It was about cancer prevention/treatment.

If you want to keep it on topic, porridge, especially with milk is quite Acidic.


----------



## jefmcg (4 Dec 2017)

confusedcyclist said:


> I don't need to debate with you that certain foods are one way or another on the pH table. What you are suggesting is ludicrous and flies in the face of widely accepted fact. pH is taught in Year 7 chemistry. Your paper was totally irrelevant. It was about cancer prevention/treatment.
> 
> If you want to keep it on topic, porridge, especially with milk is quite Acidic.


If there is so much proof that an "acidic" diet leeches calcium, then provide some.


----------



## jefmcg (4 Dec 2017)

User3094 said:


> I'm just going to leave this here...
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20717017


Oh, yeah. High protein, yes. That's well known, has been for decades. 

It's just wrapping it in the "acidic" nonsense I'm objecting to.


----------



## confusedcyclist (4 Dec 2017)

jefmcg said:


> If there is so much proof that an "acidic" diet leeches calcium, then provide some.



Here is another example:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3946957/

So your problem is the label 'acidic'? Why exactly does a high acid load diet not fit the label? You just don't like it?


----------



## vickster (4 Dec 2017)

confusedcyclist said:


> Jefmcg, high protein diet causes high acidc load, much in the same way that diary consumption would.


Sounds chewy


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Dec 2017)

Don't forget, porridge is just a starter, while waiting for full breakfast.


----------



## confusedcyclist (4 Dec 2017)

@User3094, inside the published paper is the implication that high acidic load is detrimental to bone density, unless you have an appropriate diet. The distinction is subtle. But it's there.


----------



## jefmcg (4 Dec 2017)

jefmcg said:


> If you want to take this further, start a new thread. Way off topic for this one


----------



## confusedcyclist (4 Dec 2017)

Hey, you asked for proof, you got it. I bow out.


----------



## vickster (4 Dec 2017)

A subtle implication in one study doesn't sound terribly definitive or convincing
I'll continue to have around 100ml of skimmed milk in my breakfast porridge  especially as there's also calcium in hard tap water


----------



## confusedcyclist (4 Dec 2017)

@vickster, I can spend all day linking to studies which would back up my point, but I won't because people like @jefmcg will continue to waste all our time by linking totally irrelevant publications whilst attempting to maintain an air of authority on a topic that they haven't the faintest clue.

@vickster, You can dispute my points all you want, but to be in search of definitive answers in a world infinitely complex, sadly there are too many variables to consider to answer one vague and extremely poorly defined question. Therefore sometimes all that is required is the capacity to read between the lines. @User3094 clearly lacks this ability. In case you missed it, you have to take two steps forward to cancel the one you take back when consuming milk. In the meantime, trolls will be still be erecting their straw men simply to tear them back down and I shan't be tempted to participate further.


----------



## mjr (4 Dec 2017)

vickster said:


> I'll continue to have around 100ml of skimmed milk in my breakfast porridge  especially as there's also calcium in hard tap water


Do you have organic or high pus milk in your breakfast?


----------



## mjr (4 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5066686, member: 43827"]Who needs the P&CA when we can argue about porridge and milk.[/QUOTE]
 just in case the mods hadn't yet worked out what "milk" really meant, eh?


----------



## MichaelW2 (4 Dec 2017)

I started out with those sachets of flavoured instant porridge but now nuke my own. In my tests, the best tasting oats are Mornflake Superfast, much better than any supermarket own brand I have tried.
I usually use 2 spoons of oats to a dollop of milk, add some crushed nuts and finely chopped dates, cover with a plate and microwave for 1 min 49 sec, but you neec to keep an eye on it to prevent eruptions.
I sometimes add a bit of cold milk or yogourt and fresh raspberries in summer.
Chef porridge is made with a blend of different grinds and cooked long and slow.


----------



## mangid (4 Dec 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I thought you had to soak Quinoa, otherwise it's unpronouncable



Hadn't come across it before holiday in Peru, took me ages to get my tongue around it.

Simmering in the microwave for 8-9 minutes seems to do the trick, adds a nice taste.


----------



## jayonabike (4 Dec 2017)

Twice the amount of semi skimmed milk to oats in a saucepan, bring to the boil, simmer for a couple of minutes whilst stirring. A little bit of honey and job done. 
I’m another who hates microwaves.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Dec 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Microwaving porridge is all kinds of wrong.
> 
> Heavy pan, chuck in a cup of oats, 2 cups of water or milk, bring to bubbling, remove heat and stir until thickened.
> 
> Takes about 5 minutes.


Just quoting you as a point rather than an argument.
Go with what works for your time, taste and body likes , we are all different as long as your getting what your body likes i think how its done is down to preference.
I must admit to liking high fruit meusli lately to porridge.


----------



## NickNick (4 Dec 2017)

The ultimate hot porridge has a giant dollop of clotted cream stirred into it when its finished cooking :nom:


----------



## Randomnerd (4 Dec 2017)

DaveReading said:


> Oh, and I can't believe we've had 40+ posts on how to cook porridge without any mention of a spirtle


I'll be turning a few ash spurtles over the coming months: they're quite hard to made with the little thistle on top, but the ONLY thing to use for stirring ones groats.


----------



## DaveReading (4 Dec 2017)

woodenspoons said:


> I'll be turning a few ash spurtles over the coming months: they're quite hard to made with the little thistle on top, but the ONLY thing to use for stirring ones groats.



Though the way this thread is going, I'm expecting a post any time now with a specious argument that a wooden spoon is just as good.


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Dec 2017)

I soak my porridge in milk overnight then put peanut butter and chocolate spread in it before scoffing  . Maybe not the healthiest .....


----------



## mjr (4 Dec 2017)

DaveReading said:


> Though the way this thread is going, I'm expecting a post any time now with a specious argument that a wooden spoon is just as good.


You flaming elitists just can't accept that 49% are perfectly happy with versatile wooden spoons instead of filling their domains with unitaskers.


----------



## Tim Hall (4 Dec 2017)

DaveReading said:


> Oh, and I can't believe we've had 40+ posts on how to cook porridge without any mention of a spirtle.





snorri said:


> Nah, these New Age microwave users don't use a spirtle.


Never mind this talk of spirtles. I'm assuming the washing up is done with a clettering stick.


----------



## uphillstruggler (4 Dec 2017)

Brandane said:


> Buy a box of Scott's porage oats.
> Put 50 grammes of oats into a bowl (electronic scales help here).
> Pour 300 ml cold milk (weighs 300 gms, conveniently) into bowl.
> Place bowl in microwave and cook on high for 3 minutes.
> ...



This, although I like mine very hot.

Edit: I like honey, and if we have them in the fridge, finely chopped strawberries and some blueberries 

Good cycling food


----------



## screenman (4 Dec 2017)

1/2 mug of oats, full mug of water and a splash of milk, in the tv that only shows cookery shows for 3 minutes, finish off post you were writing on here then back in for another minute. Finished.

Take cold porridge for lunch 2 days a week.


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Dec 2017)

DaveReading said:


> I'll have you know that I'm officially a professional porridge-taster !
> 
> Well OK, I was paid a tenner once by the local food research company for sampling various combinations of porridge and golden syrup (they don't tell you in advance what you're going to be tasting in any given session).
> 
> I ran out of space in the comments section of the scorecard.


I like that reasoning.

I took the first snapshots of Princess Marie of Denmark after her wedding. A national paper paid me 80 pounds for each photo.

According to you. That makes me a royal photographer.

I am open for bookings.


----------



## theclaud (5 Dec 2017)

DaveReading said:


> Though the way this thread is going, I'm expecting a post any time now with a specious argument that a wooden spoon is just as good.


It is, but it needs to be the wrong end of the wooden spoon.


----------



## jefmcg (5 Dec 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> Princess Marie of Denmark


They have a Princess Marie and a Princess Mary? Doesn't that get confusing?


----------



## Tim Hall (5 Dec 2017)

theclaud said:


> It is, but it needs to be the wrong end of the wooden spoon.


Isn't the term "wrong end" unnecessarily restrictive and confusing? By defining a "wrong end" and getting the user to use it, surely by definition it becomes the "right end", use of which is not permitted. The user changes ends once more, now holding the spoon at the former right end, and so it goes on. Calling one end the "normal end" imposes our own view of normality on someone else's spoon, so that's out, obvs. Perhaps "different, yet equally valid end" is an acceptable construction.


----------



## Maenchi (5 Dec 2017)

two scoops of mornflake superfast oats in a pan on the gas cooker, then grind up hemp seeds, cashew nuts at least or/ and almonds, banana, dates, and a spoon of molasses sugar to finish, but really I need something else quite soon if going very far, I use the nutri~bullet quite a lot


----------



## theclaud (5 Dec 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> Isn't the term "wrong end" unnecessarily restrictive and confusing? By defining a "wrong end" and getting the user to use it, surely by definition it becomes the "right end", use of which is not permitted. The user changes ends once more, now holding the spoon at the former right end, and so it goes on. Calling one end the "normal end" imposes our own view of normality on someone else's spoon, so that's out, obvs. Perhaps "different, yet equally valid end" is an acceptable construction.


It is only wrong in that it is not the end in which the spoonliness of the spoon is manifest, and that in the act of co-opting the spoon into the role of the spirtle, one negates its spoonliness, albeit temporarily.


----------



## Tim Hall (5 Dec 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Combined spoon/spirtle/clettering stick? Get a pair of them and you have some outsize chopsticks.


Where does the spork fit in this?


----------



## jefmcg (5 Dec 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> Where does the spork fit in this?


Right beside the splayd.


----------



## furball (5 Dec 2017)

theclaud said:


> It is only wrong in that it is not the end in which the spoonliness of the spoon is manifest, and that in the act of co-opting the spoon into the role of the spirtle, one negates its spoonliness, albeit temporarily.


It a SPURTLE.


----------



## DaveReading (5 Dec 2017)

furball said:


> It a SPURTLE.



I had a spurtle once.

It was while I was asleep, my mum wasn't pleased.


----------



## furball (5 Dec 2017)

DaveReading said:


> I had a spurtle once.
> 
> It was while I was asleep, my mum wasn't pleased.


I've gone right off well stirred porridge.


----------



## mjr (5 Dec 2017)

furball said:


> I've gone right off well stirred porridge.


Did you miss "in" from that?


----------



## User10119 (5 Dec 2017)

theclaud said:


> It is only wrong in that it is not the end in which the spoonliness of the spoon is manifest, and that in the act of co-opting the spoon into the role of the spirtle, one negates its spoonliness, albeit temporarily.



View attachment 386080


----------



## Domus (5 Dec 2017)

My method, works for me and mine.

Jumbo oats ½ cup pp
½ cup of water pp, pinch of salt leave to soak overnight.
Next morning add ½ cup of milk pp, bring to boil whilst stirring, off the heat and leave for 5 mins on minimum heat, stir occasionally.

Serve with sliced banana and runny honey and a dash of cold milk.

It does help if you are retired and have time in the mornings.

PS - I add the milk whilst making Mrs Domus her morning coffee before returning to bed to drink same and listen to radio whilst reading papers on iPad.

Retirement really is great

PPS tried spurtle once, rubbish, can't scrape out the pan with one so reverted back to wooden spoon.


----------



## theclaud (5 Dec 2017)

furball said:


> It a SPURTLE.


Oooh it's the shouty spelling police.


----------



## jefmcg (5 Dec 2017)

theclaud said:


> Oooh it's the shouty spelling police.


.....chastising you with a sentence without a verb.


----------



## theclaud (5 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5068203, member: 10119"]
View attachment 386080
[/QUOTE]
Has anything amusing ever happened to you in connection with a spoon?


----------



## furball (5 Dec 2017)

jefmcg said:


> .....chastising you with a sentence without a verb.



's
Insert as appropriate. Happy now?


----------



## jefmcg (5 Dec 2017)

furball said:


> 's
> Insert as appropriate. Happy now?


Should I be? You're the one who thinks it's ok to get shouty for a 1 letter spelling error. What response is appropriate?

People in glass grammars shouldn't through spelling stones.


----------



## theclaud (5 Dec 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Should I be? You're the one who thinks *it's ok to get shouty for a 1 letter spelling error*. What response is appropriate?
> 
> People in glass grammars shouldn't through spelling stones.


It's not an error - it's a variant spelling. I had a friend from Aberdeen when I was a teenager, and that was the first time I encountered the implement (quiet in the cheap seats). He spelled it 'spirtle'. I'll be beyond surprised if he's the only Scot who did.


----------



## Crackle (5 Dec 2017)

Quite feisty for a thread on porridge this. It's why I never eat the stuff.


----------



## bruce1530 (5 Dec 2017)

Slept in and missed breakfast so today’s recipe was:

1 pot of instant porridge (golden syrup flavour)

Fill to the line with boiling water. Stir. Wait. Stir. Wait.

Eat.

Sweet and sickly, not particularly pleasant. But filling.


----------



## derrick (5 Dec 2017)

Sod the porridge it causes to many arguments. Give me a pot of yogurt.


----------



## jefmcg (5 Dec 2017)

derrick said:


> Sod the porridge it causes to many arguments. Give me a pot of yogurt.


I can go off spectacularly on the subject of yoghurt yogurt yoghurt. 

For instance "how do you spell it?" And "what the hell are thickeners like rice starch and tapioca doing in the ingredients list?" And "should you call it skyr without rennet?"


----------



## jefmcg (5 Dec 2017)

theclaud said:


> It's not an error - it's a variant spelling.


Apologies. I did check the OED (really!) before posting. Not that I would regard the OED as the denier cri on Scottish words, but I don't have a better source.


----------



## stalagmike (6 Dec 2017)

1 cup value oats
1 cup water
1 cup milk
Pinch of salt
Put all the above into a large bowl.
Microwave on full power for 1m 40sec
Stir
Microwave on medium power for 1min
Chuck in raisins, nuts and pumpkin seeds
Job's a good un


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Dec 2017)

The stuff is a waste of potential flapjack imho.


----------



## NickNick (6 Dec 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> The stuff is a waste of potential flapjack imho.



That's what my other half keeps telling me, but i'm not convinced by flapjacks.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (6 Dec 2017)

I'll have porridge now and again but I'm with TheDoctor with what he says about flapjack


----------



## oldwheels (6 Dec 2017)

It is actually a spurtle but regardless of spelling is really only for selling to gullible tourists. Pretty useless as as an implement for anything else and a wooden spoon is the only thing to use. 
Interesting how a simple thing like porridge can cause so much furore. Have we had an argument as to whether it is porridge or porage yet?


----------



## snorri (6 Dec 2017)

jefmcg said:


> , but I don't have a better source.


Wot no internet access?
http://www.dsl.ac.uk


----------



## jefmcg (6 Dec 2017)

snorri said:


> Wot no internet access?
> http://www.dsl.ac.uk


Sure - I knew there would be a better source, but I didn't know what it was. I see it supports many variant spellings including _spirtle_.



Dogtrousers said:


> Dr Johnson defined oats as "a grain, which in England is generally given to horses, but in Scotland supports the people"


Well, yes, you can't build a physiognomy like this on oatmeal.


----------



## mjr (6 Dec 2017)

Who are you calling gnomey?


----------



## DaveReading (6 Dec 2017)

oldwheels said:


> It is actually a spurtle but regardless of spelling is really only for selling to gullible tourists. Pretty useless as as an implement for anything else and a wooden spoon is the only thing to use.



Nice try.

Even the most ardent spirtle user is unlikely to claim it has a multitude of other uses, though one or two spring to mind ...


----------



## woodbutcher (6 Dec 2017)

doing time in "stir"i.e. porridge and the word flapjack sounds like a euphemism for an unpleasant physical defect


----------



## MichaelW2 (6 Dec 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Dr Johnson defined oats as "a grain, which in England is generally given to horses, but in Scotland supports the people"
> 
> I'm hoping that that's sufficiently controversial to stoke the thread up a bit.



May I be the first to offer my most enthusiastic contrafibularities.


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Dec 2017)

I’ve never eaten porridge before a ride. It’s got the slow release carbs, but I find it just feels like I’ve eaten a pillow, if I start a ride after eating it. I prefer something like a banana before the off, then eat one of these after the warm up part of the ride, and before the ‘meat’ of the ride ‘sandwich’.


----------



## snorri (6 Dec 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> I’ve never eaten porridge before a ride. It’s got the slow release carbs, but I find it just feels like I’ve eaten a pillow, if I start a ride after eating it. I prefer something like a banana before the off, then eat one of these after the warm up part of the ride, and before the ‘meat’ of the ride ‘sandwich’.


I'm glad cycling isn't so complicated for me, if it was I'd drive everywhere.


----------

